# Annuity



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

I have noticed today that the ship has moved from West Float, Birkenhead
and shifted along to the area of the dock close to Vittoria Wharf.
As she has been laid up for many months, can anybody confirm if a sale
is imminent or has has taken place??

Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

This message should read Annuity.
In reply to Chemical Brothers message - Looks like Annuity is awaiting a buyer. She has moved from her previous berth only yesterday in the West Float but is still in the Birkenhead Dock System.

Regards
Keith


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Changed that title for you Keith.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> This message should read Annuity.
> In reply to Chemical Brothers message - Looks like Annuity is awaiting a buyer. She has moved from her previous berth only yesterday in the West Float but is still in the Birkenhead Dock System.
> 
> Regards
> Keith


Keith, 
she is alongside at No 1 West Float and has been renamed. However, I cant remember her new name. I took a photograph yesterday, but my son has borrowed my camera, so I cant post the pic until tomorrow. I do remember her new port of registry as Panama, but that doesnt tell us much.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

She has been or is near to being sold. She is not double hulled so cannot trade around here anymore.

James Fisher Everard are also rumoured to be selling 2 of the new Everards ships. Scuttle butt has it that they are very expensive to run.


----------



## Chemical Brother (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello
If we are talking abt Annuity she is double/double.
I was on her as 2nd Mate when she was Janne Terkol back in 1992.
I know the ship pretty well as I also was on her sisters for 5 years-

Any idea where she (Annuity) is sold to?
Brgds
CB


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Could this be the reason?:
IN ACCORDANCE WITH MARPOL ANNEX I
REGULATION 13H, THIS SHIP IS NOT
PERMITTED TO CARRY HEAVY GRADE OIL
AFTER 21 JUNE 2008. 

PANAMA HAS IMPLEMENTED THE CONFERENCE
ON HSSC, 1988, WHICH IS APPLICABLE TO
ALLSHIPSAFTER17FEBRUARY 2008. WHEN THE
SAFCON CERTIFICATE EXPIRES FIRST AFTER
THE17 FEBRUARY 2008 THEN ALL OTHER
HSSC CERTIFICATES FOR THE SHIP ARE TO
BE REISSUED AT THIS TIME. WHEN OTHER
CERTIFICATES EXPIRE BEFORE THE SAFCON
AND AFTER THE17 FEBRUARY 2008 THEN THE
APPLICABLE HSSC CERTIFICATES ARE TO BE
ISSUED, LIMITED TO THE VALIDITY


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Chemical Brother said:


> Hello
> If we are talking abt Annuity she is double/double.
> I was on her as 2nd Mate when she was Janne Terkol back in 1992.
> I know the ship pretty well as I also was on her sisters for 5 years-
> ...


I will try to find out where she was sold to.

If you want a reminder of her specs click here http://www.james-fisher.co.uk/pdf/JFE Fleet list updated Jan 2008.pdf 

Best I heard was, as is the case of the Rudderman,Steersman & Chartsman, some of her tanks were not double.

On the others a conversion was made, perhaps it was no economic to do so with the Annuity.

There are a few JFE members who have no doubt recently sailed on her (I haven't) so perhaps they can put me right.

Vasco


----------



## Chemical Brother (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello again
Quit funny and interesting.
Janne Terkol (Annuity) was the first one of a serie of 8.
Double/double and a superstrip system i.e if you was a "good stripper"-
there was only a muk full left in the tank.
Perhaps she is too old for her trade/customer as she is 22 years old now 
(1986)?


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello again again

Just done a bit of digging, Chemical Brother, and you have hit the nail on the head with your last line.

to quote JFE " the ship is now more than 20 yrs old and the majority of Oil Majors are reluctant to use her without some major capitol expenditure by JFE"


----------



## Chemical Brother (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello Vasco
Ok, ok, and tks a lot for your digging.
Now I am a bit doubtfull if she was built in 1988 and not 1986??
According to Fisher it´s 1988 but I am not sure.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Annuity is now named Gustavo u. photo now in the gallery;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/145618
Pat


----------



## Chemical Brother (Jun 23, 2006)

Tks a lot for your reply and info.
Nice to know whats happened to my old ship.
Do you have any idea if she will be here in the area or if she will trade somewhere far away?
Brgds
CB


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Just to confirm Gustavo U (Ex Annuity) sailed from Birkenhead this morning bound for Montevideo.
AIS gives eta 1200/8th December 2008.
Incidentally Pat AIS for Birkenhead Docks still shows her there, which is not the case!

Regards
Keith


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Its a mystery Keith.
AIS has Gustavo U passing the bar at this time, and the Annuity alongside in Birkenhead. As they are one and the same ship, it shouldn't be possible.
Pat


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Its a mystery Keith.
> AIS has Gustavo U passing the bar at this time, and the Annuity alongside in Birkenhead. As they are one and the same ship, it shouldn't be possible.
> Pat


The date for the Annuity is the 8 Nov. At a guess I would say this was the last day before the AIS was re-programmed as the Gus and possibly it is still stored in the AISLiverpool website databank or however this wonderful and informative site works.

A similar occurence is when tracking a ship and it goes out of range, the site gives its last known position.

Vasco


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Going back to AIS system particularly for Birkenhead Docks, a friend told me that the W.D.Medway 11 has also sailed.
I have looked through the web and noticed she is off Harwich this afternoon at the Sunk Anchorage.
The AIS system is a very good way of checking on the ships but it does have its flaws and I wish they would correct it for Birkenhead!

Regards
Keith


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
According to Equasis new manager DOEHLE I.O.M. Ltd. owner IMUSA Panama.
cheers.


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Going back to AIS system particularly for Birkenhead Docks, a friend told me that the W.D.Medway 11 has also sailed.
> I have looked through the web and noticed she is off Harwich this afternoon at the Sunk Anchorage.
> *The AIS system is a very good way of checking on the ships but it does have its flaws and I wish they would correct it for Birkenhead!*
> 
> ...


Further to my reply 16 above.

As a Second Mate of (exremely) long standing I would like to say that the AIS does precisely what it says. We are only interested in 'Live' information so that we can use it appropriately.

The flaws it does have I would say are 99% operators error, such as wrong destination ETA and NAME! The other small percentage is due to the inputs such as course and speed, which again may be termed operator error because it is not being checked.

We are not interested in where a ship was 1 hour ago.

The LiverpoolAIS site http://www.shipais.com/index.php is excellent and I am not sure if this is the site you refer to above.

I was told it is run by an enthusiast as a hobby. If so he should be congratulated and given a knighthood. A quick glance at the site shows it includes a history page, so perhaps it is not the AIS site but the Liverpool page that is overcarrying info. Certainly on another, subscription paid, website the live info will remove a name that has not moved for sat 12 hours.

Tankers have to turn their AIS off in port, so there are not as detectable as other vessels.

Vasco


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Vasco,
It's certainly quite a handy site when I'm joining in the UK - can always see if the ship is in or not!
There was a similar discussion about benefits/downsides here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=11675


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Jim

That thread sums it all up from piracy to the idiots that call up to ask me to break the rules. 

Personally, I (and my family) use it to track my vessel, simlilar to you I guess.

Regards
Vasco


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks your reply Vasco.
I agree the Liverpool site including Runcorn,Ellesmere Port,Stanlow,Eastham,Garston,Bromborough and Tranmere is excellent.
It is of great value to us ship enthusiasts and former shipmates, but sometimes the Birkenhead site leaves much to be desired.

Regards
Keith


----------

